# Will thinset bond to Quartz



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

I was going to use a left over piece of quartz for a threshold on a custom shower. It is really the top of a half wall also. The countertop guys came and said they could make the pieces for me but they were not sure if thinset would work or not. I have permabase 1/2 cementboard up for backer and I use versabond modified thinset, any help would be great.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2006)

Versabond MIGHT work......but for me, I'd go to Lowe's and get a 25 lb. (smallest they sell) bag of Ultraflex II. That should work just fine.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see any reason why they both wouldn't work. They're both essentially the same, I mean they meet the same minimum specs. The UltraFlex 2 is a little better, more expensive anyway. 

How did you build the curb, did you use PermaBase there to? 

Jaz


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2006)

Versabond is LIGHTLY modified.......Ultraflex II is considerably more modified...IE....much more polymers in the mix.


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Yes*

I used permabase on everything


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Thinset will stick to it just as well as it will to granite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

I would use kera-bond , kera-lastic thinset ,this is far more expensive than ultra-flex , but there is a reason for that . Far superior .


----------

